# $50 Linode Promotional Credit



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Linode

Coupon code *BOOTSTRAPPEDFM*

To get these $50 promotional credit add atleast $5 to your linode account. CC (Credit Card) only.

my referral code : _d3048ee2f16873f91407b67e2ff2bf2513100a93 _

$50 enough for 5 month service at Linode (Linode 1024)

Only $1/month for real. LOL


----------



## Steven F (Jul 2, 2014)

This works. Just got $50 credit.  Woops, I missed your referral code.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

not a big deal


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

Signed up with the promo code - and your referral code. Surprisingly, this is my first time trying Linode. Looking forward to good things  Just out of curiosity, what do you get for my signup? $10 credit or something?


----------



## santiago (Jul 2, 2014)

Just an update





> Hello X,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2014)

santiago said:


> Just an update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like we took down both of the promotions that @sv01 posted.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 2, 2014)

this


Referrals reward you when you refer people to Linode. If someone signs up using your referral code, you'll receive a credit of $20.00, so long as the person you referred remains an active customer for 90 days.


D. Strout said:


> Signed up with the promo code - and your referral code. Surprisingly, this is my first time trying Linode. Looking forward to good things  Just out of curiosity, what do you get for my signup? $10 credit or something?


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 3, 2014)

The Promotion Code you have entered is either expired or invalid.


----------

